

How you should never design your mobile app - cbolat
http://blog.hackapp.com/2013/11/how-you-should-never-design-your-app.html

======
hablahaha
That credit card is not really censored very well. For starters, the name
should be blurred. As for those numbers, well, I think one can make a pretty
educated guess in short time at what the 8 missing numbers are. Was there a
reason behind partial censoring? I would think you would just want to go at it
completely.

But man, scary stuff coming out of the App Store this week (in particular?)

